# How lucky am I ?? Just got a Molly's Mansion



## tilybud (Nov 4, 2012)

for £10 

As you know ive had to separate my baby rabbits as they were one of each. well ive been looking for a hutch but having spent loads on my original one i had to get a small one plus a run, not ideal but all i could afford.

My neighbour told me yesterday her sister had a 'good' one i could have for £10, well ive just been to see it and its fab!

Its a Molly's Mansion, but its been improved so theyve put the whole thing on a solid sheet of wood with castors on so the hutch can be moved if necessary, theyve lined it with oil cloth and added a second floor in the run area so the enclosed hutch area is bigger and also put corrugated plastic round the sides of the upper run area  It needs a little tlc, rubbing down and staining but apart from that its great and much better than what he's in now 

Now ive got to sort out a trailer as its too big to put in the car.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

It's always good to find a bargain!! But do give it a good scrub out/clean (boiling water, pet safe disinfectant) to be on the safe side. Ultmately, you will hopefully be able to join everything together.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

sadly a mollys mansion isnt big enough in the long run, it will be ok as a temporary acomidation but overall its just too small


----------



## tilybud (Nov 4, 2012)

Eventually when they go back together we will be joining the double hutch and run to it x


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

how big are they?


----------



## tilybud (Nov 4, 2012)

The rabbits or hutches ?

Rabbits are just normal sized, not mini but only 11 weeks so still small. The double hutch is the rose cottage from pets at home 5ft wide double, then i have 2 of the rose runs.

Obviously while they are separated awaiting them to be old enough to be neutered/spayed they are each in their own hutches with a run each next to each other so that they stay familiar. When they go back together i will have the 2 hutches and 2 runs to 'play' withx


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

tilybud said:


> The rabbits or hutches ?
> 
> Rabbits are just normal sized, not mini but only 11 weeks so still small. The double hutch is the rose cottage from pets at home 5ft wide double, then i have 2 of the rose runs.


Piccys, pwease! 

The hutch is a good size and two runs makes 8ft in total. Very nice. xxx


----------



## tilybud (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks i feel a bit better about it now. Ive had to do the best i can in a short time and with limited money due to spending so much on the original set up x

Peter has the slight brown tint running down his back. 1st pics are of original set up, last is of current setup now they are separated. The run on the left has a small 4ft hutch behind it which was bought as a stop gap when i found out they were a boy & girl. This is the hutch i will be getting rid of and replacing with the Mollys Mansion, then hopefully joining the 2 larger hutches and runs when they can go back togetherx


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

I might have to steal them! :001_wub:


----------



## tilybud (Nov 4, 2012)

They are gorgeous  I keep stopping what im doing to stand and watch them, im so hoping they'll go back together ok after both being 'done'

official names are Peter Pan & Tinkerbell but just Peter & Tinks to us


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

They look lovely. And hopefully they will go back together, and you will be able to join everything up to make a great set up.


----------

